# drill bit restor



## krv3000 (May 13, 2012)

HI not posted for sum time so this is a bit of haw to project right i have bin shopping today at my favourite shop i.e the boot sale and i picked up 4 No1 Morse taper drill bits one well rusty one not to bad and two broken they are all inch but will be converted to MM right the badly rusted one was given a good gowning over with a rotary wire brush and then with the other one placed in a tub and then i added sum acid and let them soke right pics


----------



## krv3000 (May 13, 2012)

the next thing is to remove the two broken drill bits from the tapers this was dun with me blow lamp one drill was 5/32 this will be replast with a 4 MM drill the other was 15/64 this will be replast with a 6.3 MM drill after removing the old broken drill i plaits a Small peace of silver solder in the hole in the taper and put sum flux in to i cleaned up the bottom of the new drill and re soldered the drill back in to the taper right pics


----------



## krv3000 (May 13, 2012)

sos left the pics out


----------



## krv3000 (May 13, 2012)

once they had cooled dawn i put them in the same tub as the other to then after sum time i drained off the acid then gave them a good scrub under ruining water then a good drying off with the blow lamp then gave them a gowning over with the rotary wire brush i then gave the drill bit one that was rusty a coting of rust inhibitor and the others a coting of light oil hay presto  right pics 
i got all 4 for £1


----------

